# Yellow Light on DECA



## tae111 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dirctv serviceman came yesterday and installed the new Genie and Whole House. Everything was installed without any problems. I wanted to hide the coax cable going to the Deca behind the wall. I disconnected the cable from the Deca and did this. When I reconnected the cable the deca now shows a yellow light. I did a re set on the deca and it is still yellow. I have a Genie in one room and a hd dvr and dh reciever in the other two rooms. They all seem to be sharing. When I check the whole house on the menu it shows as connected. I also found a reset procedure on this site to reset the whole system and followed it to the letter. The light is still yellow but everything still seems to show connected. I checked pandora and on demand and they work. Any suggestions as to why the yellow light?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

The yellow light indicates degraded performance. It still works, just not as good (fast) as it could be. I'd check the coax connections on the DECA and receivers for tightness first.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The DECA you are referring to, is that behind the HD-DVR or the HD receiver or does it have an Ethernet cable going to your router? If the latter and the issue is a loose connection, you would probably not see any issues with MRV. However, you might see issues with Internet related features, such as Pandora or downloading VOD.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> The DECA you are referring to, is that behind the HD-DVR or the HD receiver or does it have an Ethernet cable going to your router? If the latter and the issue is a loose connection, you would probably not see any issues with MRV. However, you might see issues with Internet related features, such as Pandora or downloading VOD.
> 
> - Merg


A DECA with a yellow cLink means the SNR to this DECA is low. High loss or interference is reducing the PHY mesh rate. MRV might be the first to have a problem as it barely buffers.


----------

